# Just bought 5 NIB shutters :D



## IanG (Mar 22, 2021)

As per the title I acquired via Ebay some new in the original boxes unused shutters 

A Zeiss Ikon Prontor-S #00, a Pronto #0, and I'd guess an unbadged Ibsor #0 as it differs from my early  Prontor Press #0.

They arrived this morning, two were not fully functional but with TLC and 20 minutes as smooth as a bell.

I've since (just this evening) bought two more shutters from the same seller, one is a stereo pair of Prontor SVS #o shutters the other is n SV #0/

I buy shutters, quietly and not obsessively, must have well ove a hundred but most are early 1890-19100 and some very rare or unique.

Photos to follow.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 26, 2021)

Can't wait for pics...


----------



## IanG (Apr 17, 2021)

A bit of patience   Just bought 2 more, they arrived today, that's nine or ten Gauthier shutters either NIB or unboxed and unused with un-engraved aperture scales, #00, #0 or #1. Plus some Compurs as well, oh and some Alphax.

No time at present due to caring for my s=wife (see other posts).

Ian


----------

